# Appendix QH Possible Purchase Critique



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

He's very downhill in his conformation. His neck is short and scrawny. His back is weak and long, and his croup is far too steep. I also think he's post legged. His pasterns are too thin and don't have nice angles to them. He also has a weak heart girth. His head looks awfully big in comparison with his body.

Depends what you want to do with him, but mostly I'd say try again


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If this horse has stood up to work at this age and has those clean legs, then I would say he is sound. His downhill "look" is the photo, and he actually is built nicely that way. He is long in the back and his neck ties in low. He needs work on hills and work learning to balance to the rear (you can tell my his muscles). 

What are you going to do with him? Is this your first horse? He looks like a good horse to learn on assuming at his age (17) he has been used and trained. May be a good trail horse and would be OK for flat work. Doubt he will be a great jumper.. likely will not be able to get his knees up as his shoulder angle and low neck set will interfere. 

The photo does this boy NO favors!!!


----------



## horsemom2be (Sep 2, 2011)

Elana, Yes he would be my first horse, and I agree this picture is terrible. I am going to see if I can get some better conformation pics of him to post. Despite his looks he's actually been showed hunter most of his life, from childrens to adult ameateur. He then had a sucessful jumper career jumping up to 1.10M. The girl who owns him still jumps him under 3 heights.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh then if he is safe and sound, get a vet on him and enjoy him if the price is right!!! At 17 with clean bill of health he will likely continue with same. 

The age/experience of this guy and first horse thing are a PERFECT match. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## horsemom2be (Sep 2, 2011)

*New pictures added!*

Okay so I have some new and better conformation pictures of him. If anyone would like to re-critique that would be great!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

His croup and shoulder are a bit steeper than I like, they might cause him to travel a bit rough, but his legs are clean and straight and that's the most important thing.

He could use some muscle along his topline, but overall, I like him. He just looks like a nice, sturdy horse.

However his temperament is the most important thing. Have you met him and/or ridden him? Is he well behaved?


----------



## horsemom2be (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't met him yet, i have to travel 5 hours to see him so that's why I wanted some input here about his conformation ect before I make the travel. I know people who know him and he is very well behaved and I've been told he is a dependable horse but I will of course be trying him out a few times and vettig him before I make the decision on whether or not I will buy him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would darn sure give him a shot. His confo isn't perfect, but no horse is...and I really don't see anything in his conformation that would cause a problem for long term soundness/usefulness.


----------



## horsemom2be (Sep 2, 2011)

! Would his he concern you? He just turned 17. I want to do some low hunter courses every now and then under 3', basic dressage and hacking out. Probably ride 4 or 5 times a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Shoot, in this day and age, 17 is still young! If he is sound now and doesn't have any health concerns, it is entirely possible that he could continue to be a very productive and competitive mount for 10 or more years.

Heck, there is a member here, Wallaby, who has a 27 year old mare that is just as spunky as any young horse and she rides her quite a bit.

Actually, riding more often and keeping them moving and fit is what helps to keep an older horse feeling younger. It can help to stave off arthritis and other health concerns that come with lack of activity. Horses are much like people, if they stay active and social, they stay healthy, but when they start just staying at home and laying on the couch (or standing around in the pasture) then their health starts to decline quickly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is a perfect first horse IF he has the disposition. He has nice low hocks and he is clean. I would lit to see more weight on him through his hind quarters and along his back. 

If he fits you and you like him, get him vetted and take him from these photos. 

He won't be specatcular over fences but as little as you are planning, he should be fine. When you hack him out do a lot of trotting up long hills (if you ahve them). Give him rein so he can lean into the hill as he trots.. stretching his top line and building abdominal muslces to support his back. In a month to 6 weeks of this work you won't know he was the same horse if you couple the work with good groceries (decent hay and good grain rations along with regualr worming).


----------

